

Apple sued over 'shrinking' gadget storage - sdouglas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30655176

======
coralreef
A fair enough lawsuit. I usually get the cheapest models (16gb) and if you
take photos + videos (including slow mo 120fps) your storage is virtually
useless. They really shouldn't even make 16gb models anymore, but its a smart
business strategy to hit price discriminate segments.

